# 1999 Passat wont start. Just replaced starter. Oil on boot and plug



## l3nutz (Dec 10, 2009)

I bought this Passat under the impression that it only needed a starter. The car is in good shape and looked well maintained. Anyway I replaced the starter with the Bosch OEM, but it still wont start. You can hear what sounds like the armature engaging the flywheel and trying to turn and just stop. One time it gave about three cranks and a low pop, more like a poof, then stopped turning. Everything else on the car works fine ( all lights and accessories) I put a charge ( start 125/225amp and trickle) on the battery with same result. I pulled the plugs, all the plugs on the right engine block were ok, but on the left I pulled the middle plug, the entire boot was saturated with oil and the plug was very oily as well. the other two plugs had some oil but not nearly as much as the middle. Also I am hearing a buzzing noise after trying to start that sounds like it is coming from the starter but im not sure. This buzzing does not go away unless you unplug the neg terminal. One more thing that I hope may help, The battery and posiitive battery terminal/wire are getting extremely hot after trying to start 4 or 5 times. is this normal.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 1999 Passat wont start. Just replaced starter. Oil on boot and plug (l3nutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3nutz* »_The battery and positive battery terminal/wire are getting extremely hot after trying to start 4 or 5 times. is this normal. 

This is normal. Trying to start a car takes a lot of amps and even more if the engine is turning hard. The wire will get hot with all the amps being pulled.
Check the voltage on the battery. Clean the battery terminals and the grounds on the engine.
With the plugs out and a 15/16mm 12 socket, try turning the crank. How easy does it turn? With the plugs out it should turn very easy.
Pop the timing belt covers off and check the timing belt. You do not say how many miles, this is always a good place when things do not start.


----------



## l3nutz (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: 1999 Passat wont start. Just replaced starter. Oil on boot and plug (l3nutz)*

The battery is new, havent checked the voltage yet. I just assumed it was good. The car has 157,000. Ill check the voltage and get back to you.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

you have oil seeping from a bad valve cover gasket... your gonna need tp change them out... but thats not why it wont start...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 1999 Passat wont start. Just replaced starter. Oil on boot and plug (l3nutz)*

Oil in the plug wells means valve cover gasket has failed....you should check out the PCV system B4 you start replacing gaskets and seals...Audi/VW published a bulletin saying they'd not honor claims for oil leak repairs under the Power Train Warranty (original buyers got 10year/100K coverage on engine lubricated parts..including "all gaskets and seals") unless the PCV system was first put in "proper operating condition"...seems that the PCV system is prone to cloggin (plastic hoses running on top of motor..bakes oil residue and plastic becomes brittle..so cleaning hoses not very likely...anyway..I had same issue..replaced PCV system (two hose assemblies and something called "suction pump") and oil seeping stopped for almost 2 years..then my right valve cover really let go..took car in for warranty service at that point, knowing that the dealer couldn't soak me for PCV system replacement...PCV system parts were about $125 or so..larger hose assembly across top of motor..$60, small hose from the big one to the crank vent under throttle body..$25, suction pump (Y shaped plastic part) $30..got em all from 1stVWparts..just shoot Zeb up there an email with your VIN and he'll track down correct parts for "PCV system replacement"... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l3nutz (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks alot spit for the good info. Any feedback on the no starting issue?


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 1999 Passat wont start. Just replaced starter. Oil on boot and plug (l3nutz)*

Will the engine turn over by hand? If not then you probably have some very bent valves.


----------



## SilverSurfer85 (Dec 17, 2009)

does the "poof" from the starter mean its broke or what????????? wireing harness bad?


----------

